# 000258 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70)



## skoolz (Nov 19, 2012)

1 Fault Found:
000258 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70) 
P0102 - 000 - Signal too Low
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 88828 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 16:15:08

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 819 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Load: 0.0 %
Duty Cycle: 95.1 %
Bin. Bits: 00101000
Mass Air / Rev.: 245.0 mg/str
Mass Air / Rev.: 0.0 mg/str

Hi guys, any idea of how I can resolve this fault. i cleared the code and restarted the car and drove it and it cam back on. Air filter was replaced in June this year during full service. Can it be removed and cleaned etc, any help appreciated??


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

.


----------

